# Coccidia medication



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Well - it is time for me to get more coccidia medication - my supply after all these years has run out  So I need to get more and I thought I would see what people are using and where are you getting it. I really liked having my big bottle of pills so I was not running to the vet all the time and I did like giving the pills over liquid since I knew they got it all (even when they spit it back up at me - the pill goes down again - the liquid ended up all over me  ). The lable on the bottle has now faded so I do not know what it used to be - I know it was Sulfadimethoxine but not sure of the %.

So - what do you like using? And were have you found the best prices?

Deidre


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the Di-Mthox powder from Jeffers, it does have to be mixed with water but the preventative dose for the kids is a few cc's and they each readily take it. I make a cupful of the solution each week though to ensure the potency stays strong. 1 1/2 teaspons powder to 1 cup of water and each kid gets 2 cc weekly as a preventative.

I do know that Tractor Supply carres the Sulmet "oblets" or pills and they are 5 gram tablets....expensive though at $60.00 per bottle


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless you have a fatty like Bonnie - then you need to give more - :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah... she actually does get a bit more than the boys! :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never heard of pills. I use Chorid and I also have Sulfadymethox (wow SP).

I do not know if I have said Hello to you :wave: That is a adorable goat you have there.

Do you get a fecal done and then if needed treat for Coccidia if needed?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like Albon - you can now get it from Jeffers but it is pricy. www.jefferslivestock.com


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

I went and talked with my vet and figured out what I ran out of - SMZ - it is a white pill - it does 60 pounds (I cut it to the amount I need). For 100 pills it cost $25. With SMZ you dose 2 times a day - that has never been a big deal for me since I am milking and feeding kids 2 times anyways. 

What I thought was interesting when I was talking with my vet was that she is recommending treating for 7 days instead of 5 - I always did 5 but am thinking of trying the 7 days. Any thoughts?

I would like to see if I could find it cheaper than the vet is selling it for - so will have to start searching. But I did get some from the vet so that I have it on hand for when I need it.

Deidre


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

a large packet of the powdered Di Methox is 15.00 plus a couple dollars shipping - and does ALOT of doses like hundreds!!!


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

SMZ for coccidia??? I never heard it used for that. I give it to my poultry if they are sick; have given it to potbelly pigs if they are sick - but never heard of it being used for cocci - anyone else use it for that?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This is what it says on Fiasco Farms - 

Drug Name:

Trimethoprim/Sulfaethoxazole - Rx
Trimethoprim/Sulfaiazine - Rx
Brand Names:

TMP/SDZ 
TMP/SMX 
TMP/SMZ 
Tribrissen 
Bactrim 
Septra 
Cotrim 
Di-Trim 


For treatment of: 
A broad spectrum antibiotic and sulfa combination with a wide spectrum of activity against gram negative and positive organisms. For scours, pneumonia and misc. other infections. 
Goat dose: Oral 
30mg/kg (665mg/50 pounds) twice daily. 
One 960mg tablet per 70-75 pounds twice daily. (The most common tablets are 960mg.) 
Milk withholding time: 8 days 
Notes: 
There is some question about the oral use of trimethoprim in ruminants. Some thoughts are that it may significantly degraded in the rumen. 

It is a sulfa compound - but not my first choice for cocci treatment.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats very interesting. I have always used liquid sulmet, because its what the store has and i dont have to ship it. I hate shipping things in especially if i can get it at cost where i work.
beth


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

We always use Albon from Jeffers. 
During our first year raising goats we had a Lamancha doeling who got polioencephalomalacia(terrible life threatening condition causing brain swelling and blindness) which we learned years later may be caused by using Corid for young kids. Apparently it works by blocking thamine(vitamin B) absorption. Polio is caused by a thamine deficiency. Our doeling had also been treated with Corid when she got polio. There was a good article on this in a fairly recent UPN.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

poppypatch said:


> Apparently it works by blocking thamine(vitamin B) absorption. Polio is caused by a thamine deficiency. Our doeling had also been treated with Corid when she got polio. There was a good article on this in a fairly recent UPN.


That is the point of all cocci medications is to inhibit the production of thiamin in the rumen because cocci thrive on thiamin, Corid happens to be the most depleting of all the cocci drugs out there. That is why it is good practice to start any goat who had been on cocci treatments on a round of B Complex shots for a few days to get the thiamin back up :wink:


----------

